# Haunted Mansion movie music.



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been looking everywhere for it. It's not the cd that has raven and other crap in it. I'm looking for the orchrastra music that is throught the movie. I like it more than the music from the ride because I think it's much more dramatic. Anyone know where I can get the music?


----------



## evilbike (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JZ35QRT7
this is the musical score written by mark mancina and has 48 tracks


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

I wonder, does anyone have a recording of the film version of GGG? I had it, but I lost it. and I need it for my Haunt, can anyone assist me?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Do Google Blog Search for haunted Mansion Soundtrack, and you may find it.


----------



## Fiyero (Oct 25, 2005)

No Luck. *sighs*


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

The GGG song you mention is it on this soundtrack:


----------

